# Pregnancy and puppies!!!!!



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

:help:Hi everyone,
So this is an unexpected topic but I am really at a lost right now. A little background story real quick... My husband and I have a 3 year old daughter (human  ) and were not planning on any other children for a few years. We have been researching and waiting to get a GSD puppy. Well the time in our lives is finally right to bring a puppy into our home. We finally put down a deposit on a puppy that will be bringing home in February, we are so excited. We are doing training and everything else for our new puppy. The puppy is basically are new "soon-to-be" baby. Well we recently found out I am expecting a human bundle of joy!!  So my question is.. has anyone ever raised a GSD while pregnant and then had a 11 month old dog with a new born? I am wondering if I should put a hold on the dog. I feel I would have more time with him being I will be home more plus the dog will be older... HELP!! Just need some insight.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, people have done that.

It's not easy but dedicated dog owners can make it work, especially if you have experience. 

It does increase the importance of which type of dog you decide to go with.

If you are looking to buy or adopt a puppy maybe one that is a little older and already house trained (for example). That way you can start more on manners and OB before the baby is born.

Also you may want to look more closely at the energy level and needs of the particular dogs you are thinking of.

There have been some other threads on this topic.

Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I got my WL pup when my little girl was just 1, along with 3 and 5 year old boys. It was a lot of work but with dedication and a lot of focus it has been a very positive thing for my family, especially for myself, mommy has a hobby and he encourages walks and exercise. My dog is now 11 months and I would think it would be fine to have a newborn in the house with him but I am also the kind of person that will strap a baby on and go for a hike, train etc. A fenced in yard is a HUGE plus and you must be sure to go to a breeder you trust to breed and match you with a puppy that will do well with children.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2015)

You know your energy level, what it was like after your last baby was born, what expectations are on your energy and time from your current family, friends, jobs etc. Having a GSD puppy is like having another baby. Do you really want that big of a project, essentially another baby, that has so many competing needs that have to be met along with your new baby? 
You are the only one who can really answer if you think honestly of all the time/energy you think you will have available after the new baby is born. 
An under-trained, under-exercised GSD puppy is one of the last things I would want around especially in a family with very young kids if that has a good chance of happening due to your energy/time demands going elsewhere.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

familydag5 said:


> I got my WL pup when my little girl was just 1, along with 3 and 5 year old boys. It was a lot of work but with dedication and a lot of focus it has been a very positive thing for my family, especially for myself, mommy has a hobby and he encourages walks and exercise. My dog is now 11 months and I would think it would be fine to have a newborn in the house with him but I am also the kind of person that will strap a baby on and go for a hike, train etc. A fenced in yard is a HUGE plus and you must be sure to go to a breeder you trust to breed and match you with a puppy that will do well with children.


(I feel like maybe I've replied to you before but I can remember.) This is pretty much the exact same situation I'll be in come February. I have children with the same genders and age spacing. We're moving to a house with a fenced in yard and no stairs next month, and I'm also a huge fan of strapping my one year old in a carrier to get things done. Very positive and encouraging post to read! Thank you!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I depends how easy or crazy you want your life to be. The fact that you feel at a loss means that you have doubts. I have raised young kids and pups together and it worked as dogs have always been my passion. But never had a human baby and a puppy, let alone a GSD. I wouldn't know how to go about that. If it were me, I would see if I could get the deposit back or hold it until my life is under control when the youngest is 3. Most pregnancies and births have good outcomes but what if this pregnancy has complications or the baby needs more care than average? What if this pup needs more than you expect? And the costs involved? Remember the exhaustion of recovery from a birth, nightly feedings, etc? And then having an adolescent GSD to train and exercise? And not to forget your older child. All I wanted to do when pregnant was sleep, not raising a pup, especially one like a GSD. Any reasonable breeder would give your deposit back in this situation.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone!! I truly appreciate all the feedback I have gotten. As we all know puppies are a lot of work and so are kids... We all want the best for our children (fur and human).
Looks like I have a lot to think about. I am totally the type to strap the baby on my back and go for a hike. We have a huge yard and a trainer lined for our new puppy as well. But sometimes things don't as smooth as planned.
I am going to contact the breeder as well and see what she has to say.
Has anyone ever used a pet service like a doggy daycare or a pet sitter when life gets a little busy or hectic?


----------

